# Stato del sistema

## dky

Ciao a tutti i ragazzi del forum,

volevo chiedervi un consiglio. Ormai utilizzo gentoo da un bel pò di tempo però non mi sono mai posto il problema di dover controllare e in caso di necessità pulire il sistema, e sinceramente forse è arrivata l'ora.   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Mi consigliate qualche procedimento/how-to/altro per mantenere il sistema in un buon stato?

Vi ringrazio, a presto.  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

dipende che intendi precisamente...cmq innanzitutto è buona norma dare un

```
revdep-rebuild
```

il quale vede se manca roba che ci dovrebbe essere e ripristina...ma già te ne accorgi da qualche malfunzionamento...poi potresti dare un

```
emerge --depclean
```

e infine se vuoi togliere tutta la roba che hai scaricato con portage

```
rm -fr /usr/portage/distfiles/*
```

N.B. però che se ti capita di ricompilare qualcosa portage riscaricherà l'archivio  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *dky wrote:*   

> Mi consigliate qualche procedimento/how-to/altro per mantenere il sistema in un buon stato?

 

sebbene normalmente "prevenire è meglio che curare" (leggi keywording mirato, use flag abilitate localmente quando possibile etc) è cmq vero che nel tempo rimane sporcizia... basti prendere come esempio il contenuto della cartella /usr/share/docs e altre in /usr/ oppure i config in /etc/

sebbene in /etc/ non è sempre facile discernere la crusca dal cruschello, forse in /usr/ si potrebbe risolvere con qualche scrippettino che usi "qfile -o *" in maniera ricorsiva.

Se ci sia qualcosa di già fatto, di howto già scritti, non so.. ho solo voluto lasciare i miei due cent perché l'argomento mi interessa... visto che ho ancora viva e vegeta (leggi aggiornata) la mia prima installazione di gentoo 1.4  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

in generale cmq rispetto a windows il sistema gnu non tende a "ingrassare" e appesantirsi nel tempo..il ciò vale a dire che non resta poi cosi tanta roba...

@dky puoi anche iniziarea dare un'occhiata nella tua home se ci sono cartelle di config di programmi che hai disistallato..anche se serve a poco...ma fai una ricognizione di quello che hai  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  il sistema gnu 

 

Forse è più corretto limitarsi agli unix-like.

Linux e gnu sembra tendano a separarsi.

----------

## bandreabis

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> dipende che intendi precisamente...cmq innanzitutto è buona norma dare un
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Invece che 

```
rm -fr /usr/portage/distfiles/*
```

 meglio usare eclean 

```
eclean-dist {-d}

eclean-pkg
```

Sarebbe utile anche eliminare i sorgenti dei kernel che NON usi più in /usr/src/

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *dky wrote:*   Mi consigliate qualche procedimento/how-to/altro per mantenere il sistema in un buon stato? 
> 
> sebbene normalmente "prevenire è meglio che curare" (leggi keywording mirato, use flag abilitate localmente quando possibile etc) è cmq vero che nel tempo rimane sporcizia... basti prendere come esempio il contenuto della cartella /usr/share/docs e altre in /usr/ oppure i config in /etc/
> 
> sebbene in /etc/ non è sempre facile discernere la crusca dal cruschello, forse in /usr/ si potrebbe risolvere con qualche scrippettino che usi "qfile -o *" in maniera ricorsiva.
> ...

 

a proposito, una feature che manca in portage, è quella di eliminare (a richiesta magari) i file di configurazione/documentazione di un certo sw quando lo si elimina. Cosa che altre distro hanno... Secondo me sarebbe utile.

----------

## djinnZ

findcruft

----------

## bandreabis

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> a proposito, una feature che manca in portage, è quella di eliminare (a richiesta magari) i file di configurazione/documentazione di un certo sw quando lo si elimina. Cosa che altre distro hanno... Secondo me sarebbe utile.

 

Ma non esiste anche 

```
CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" emerge - C 
```

----------

## ago

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Forse è più corretto limitarsi agli unix-like.
> 
> Linux e gnu sembra tendano a separarsi.

 

ah si?non sapevo...e quale sarà la combinazione allora?

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Invece che 
> 
> ```
> rm -fr /usr/portage/distfiles/*
> ```
> ...

 

beh eclean non toglie tutto..manualmente si...e poi per il kernel se devi installare programmi che vanno a mettere il naso in /usr/src/linux  ? poi ci trovano un bel niente e ti tocca rimettere i sorgenti!!

----------

## dky

Prima di tutto ringrazio tutti per le risposte, mi avete dato consigli veramente utili.  :Smile: 

Cmq il sistema inizia a dare i primi problemi, il primo è che quando compilo qualche pacchetto tutto il sistema si blocca e diventa quasi inutilizzabile per la lentezza, il secondo è uguale a questo post.

Forse è il caso di aggiornare completamente il sistema? che dite?

Spero di non andare OT  :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *xdarma wrote:*   Forse è più corretto limitarsi agli unix-like.
> 
> Linux e gnu sembra tendano a separarsi. 
> 
> ah si?non sapevo...e quale sarà la combinazione allora?

 

Credo che ognuno proseguirà per la sua strada e non ci sarà nessuna combinazione o coesistenza. Purtroppo.

Gnu userà hurd (non chiedermi quale hardware userà hurd) e linux? Boh, userà solo il vecchio software GPLv2.

Oppure mi sbaglio è sarà qualcosa di completamente diverso  :-)

 *dky wrote:*   

> Cmq il sistema inizia a dare i primi problemi, il primo è che quando compilo qualche pacchetto tutto il sistema si blocca e diventa quasi inutilizzabile per la lentezza

 

Potrebbe essere un problema di ram esaurita e conseguente uso dello swap?

Filesystem frammentato?

----------

## bandreabis

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *xdarma wrote:*   Forse è più corretto limitarsi agli unix-like.
> 
> Linux e gnu sembra tendano a separarsi. 
> 
> ah si?non sapevo...e quale sarà la combinazione allora?
> ...

 

Non dico di cancellare tutti i sorgenti, ma se è un kernel vecchio che non usi più perchè tenerne i sorgenti?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ago

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Oppure mi sbaglio è sarà qualcosa di completamente diverso  
> 
> 

 

mmm...teoricamente viste l'open e tutto il discorso che ci sta dietro...volendo nessuno ti vieta di prendere il sistema gnu e metterci il kernel di linux (come stanno facendo fin'ora) o qualunque altro kernel (vedesi gnu/kfreebsd) che poi risulti o meno una cosa inutile è un discorso a parte ovviamente...

Succo del discorso è che se gnu verrà distribuito con hurd non vedo perchè non lo si possa distribuire anche con linux....e poi chissà hurd quando verrà completato!   :Wink: 

P.S. Scusate se il post è OT rispetto alla richiesta iniziale ma ho solo risposto a xdarma

----------

## Peach

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Invece che 
> 
> ```
> rm -fr /usr/portage/distfiles/*
> ```
> ...

 

aggiungo pure

```
# emerge -av tmpwatch
```

molto comodo e ti evita certi sbatti inutili  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non dico di cancellare tutti i sorgenti, ma se è un kernel vecchio che non usi più perchè tenerne i sorgenti?  

 

pardon..non avevo letto il "non usi"

----------

## Kernel78

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> beh eclean non toglie tutto..manualmente si...
> 
> 

 

non deve togliere tutto, altrimenti sarebbe un rm  :Wink: 

eclean di default toglie i distfiles relativi a pacchetti usciti dal portage tree

se aggiungi l'opzione -d allora cancella i distfiles di tutti i pacchetti che non sono più installati.

Ho notato che nessuno ti ha ancora consigliato logrotate

----------

## ago

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non deve togliere tutto, altrimenti sarebbe un rm 
> 
> eclean di default toglie i distfiles relativi a pacchetti usciti dal portage tree
> ...

 

a me personalmente non servono più i pacchetti installati e li rimuovo! dato che con eclean-dist -d non toglie tutto..

----------

## Kernel78

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> a me personalmente non servono più i pacchetti installati e li rimuovo! dato che con eclean-dist -d non toglie tutto..

 

ripeto: eclean non è fatto per togliere tutto.

Ad una grande maggioranza di utenti capita con una certa frequenza di dover ricompilare: magari l'utente decide di variare alcune USE o magari alcune USE vengono tolte e quindi ti tocca ricompilare (proprio adesso sto ricompilando wine perchè hanno rimosso la USE jpeg) e se non avessi mantenuto i distfile relativi a wine avrei dovuto riscaricarli sprecando inutilmente la banda che è messa a disposizione di tutti gli utenti.

In fondo 4-5 gb di distfile su un hd di oggi è una cosa minimale e dimostra un comportamento rispettoso della comunità ...

----------

## riverdragon

emaint -f all

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a me personalmente non servono più i pacchetti installati e li rimuovo! dato che con eclean-dist -d non toglie tutto..

 

scusa... quindi tu non installi mai versioni -rQUALCOSA di un pacchetto? il pacchetto è lo stesso. cambiano le patch.

----------

## ago

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> quindi tu non installi mai versioni -rQUALCOSA di un pacchetto? il pacchetto è lo stesso. cambiano le patch.

 

si ma io ho riportato solo la mia abitudine..non ho detto che sia la perfezione..in piu dato che scarico i pacchetti a circa 500 kb/s e tra l'altro aggiorno di notte non mi pesa e preferisco tenere distfiles pulita  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   quindi tu non installi mai versioni -rQUALCOSA di un pacchetto? il pacchetto è lo stesso. cambiano le patch. 
> 
> si ma io ho riportato solo la mia abitudine..non ho detto che sia la perfezione..in piu dato che scarico i pacchetti a circa 500 kb/s e tra l'altro aggiorno di notte non mi pesa e preferisco tenere distfiles pulita 

 

il fatto è che se tu riscarichi N volte lo stesso pacchetto perchè svuoti sempre distfiles significa che sprechi la banda che viene messa gratuitamente a disposizione degli utenti, è un comportamento un attimino menefreghista ed egocentrico ... il fatto che per l'utente finale non ci sia un costo da pagare per scaricare più volte lo stesso file non significa che la banda non sia pagata da chi gestisce un mirror.

Se tutti facessimo come te intaseremmo i mirror con tutto quello che ne consegue.

Fai parte di una comunità, rispettala  :Wink: 

----------

## magowiz

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il fatto è che se tu riscarichi N volte lo stesso pacchetto perchè svuoti sempre distfiles significa che sprechi la banda che viene messa gratuitamente a disposizione degli utenti, è un comportamento un attimino menefreghista ed egocentrico ... il fatto che per l'utente finale non ci sia un costo da pagare per scaricare più volte lo stesso file non significa che la banda non sia pagata da chi gestisce un mirror.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Inoltre io consiglio a chiunque come me abbia più di una installazione gentoo in casa e/o a lavoro, e se queste gentoo sono in rete tra loro, di non avere 2 o più distfiles dir diverse ma di usare la stessa per tutte le macchine usando NFS in modo che , specialmente per installazioni molto simili (leggasi stesso wm, più o meno stessi pacchetti installati) non si debba scaricare 2 o più volte lo stesso pacchetto:

si risparmia tempo, banda e non si appesantiscono troppo i mirror.

Non ho solo montato in NFS la /usr/portage/distfiles e finita lì anche perchè altrimenti avrei avuto i seguenti problemi :

 se uno dei pc della rete , per esempio un portatile, si trova per un medio-lungo periodo lontano dalla propria rete e in quel periodo continua a scaricare e installare aggiornamenti, per forza di cose nella dir locale,  una volta tornati a casa monterà la distfiles remota che NON avrà al suo interno i nuovi files , e conseguentemente non ne potranno giovare i computer della propria rete

eseguire un eclean-dist -d con la directory remota montata causerà la cancellazione di tutti i file sorgenti dei pacchetti non installati sulla macchina locale, anche a scapito di pacchetti installati in una o più delle altre macchine, di contro non effettuare alcuna pulizia porterà nel tempo ad avere molto spazio occupato da pacchetti non più necessari a nessuna delle tre macchine.

Per ovviare a questi problemi ho creato degli script appositi, uno è basato sull'utilizzo di eclean-dist per pulire la distfiles in maniera "intelligente" (o meglio rimuove solo i pacchetti non necessari a NESSUNA delle macchine) , e l'altro è uno script di init.d che si preoccupa all'avvio, prima di montare la nfs remota in /usr/portage/distfiles di copiare al suo interno i file non presenti.

Se qualcuno è interessato posso postare il materiale in un topic a parte, magari nella sezione apposita sul forum italiano o direttamente sul forum internazionale.

----------

